# χρεολυτικό δάνειο | τοκοχρεολυτικό δάνειο



## Palavra (May 22, 2013)

Βρίσκω σε μια λίστα που απαριθμεί διάφορα χρηματοοικονομικά κατασκευάσματα τους δύο παραπάνω όρους. Είχα ρωτήσει κάποτε κάτι εδώ, αλλά επανέρχομαι σε αυτό το νήμα γιατί νομίζω πως βλέπω φως στην άκρη του τούνελ. Βρήκα λοιπόν τους δύο παρακάτω ορισμούς:

*Τοκοχρεολυτικό δάνειο*: Είναι το δάνειο που αποπληρώνεται με ίσες δόσεις και σε κάθε δόση εξοφλούνται τόσο το κεφάλαιο όσο και οι τόκοι.
*Χρεολυτικό δάνειο*: Είναι το δάνειο που εξοφλείται με ίσες δόσεις που περιλαμβάνουν μόνο το κεφάλαιο. Οι τόκοι 
εξοφλούνται σε προκαθορισμένες ημερομηνίες που μπορεί να είναι και διαφορετικές από αυτές κατά τις οποίες
πληρώνεται το κεφάλαιο.​
(Από το Επιμελητήριο Χανίων)

Βλέπω από τους ορισμούς σε διάφορες πηγές, όπως η Investopedia, ότι το *τοκοχρεολυτικό δάνειο* μεταφράζεται (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα :)) ως *amortised loan*/*amortising loan*. Εδώ έχω να κάνω δύο παρατηρήσεις: πρώτον, ότι εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται σωστό και δεύτερον ότι ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης λέει το αντίθετο (δηλαδή ότι χρεολυτικό δάνειο = amortised loan) και με μπερδεύει.


Για το χρεολυτικό δάνειο, τώρα, δεν έχω βρει ακριβή αντιστοιχία. Βλέπω διάφορες μορφές δανείων που προβλέπουν καταβολή τόκων και κεφαλαίου σε ξεχωριστούς χρόνους, όπως τα balloon loan (όπου προβλέπεται καταβολή τόκων ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα και μια μεγάλη καταβολή του κεφαλαίου προς το τέλος), interest-only loan κλπ., αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να τις χρησιμοποιήσω.



Και επειδή βλέπω να περνάει από 'δώ ο Θέμης, επισυνάπτω μια φωτογραφία μου την ώρα που μεταφράζω :cheek::


----------



## Themis (May 22, 2013)

Το πώς δουλεύεις το υποψιαζόμουνα. Προβληματίζομαι όμως αν ο τρόπος εργασίας σου είναι οστεολυτικός ή οστεομυολυτικός. Και με γεια την αβατάρα :up:. Περιμένω ρελάνς από τον Ζάζουλα, γιατί προς το παρόν τρώει τη σκόνη σου.

Ως προς τα τοκοχρεολυτικά μας, μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι. Σήμερα έχει αναπτυχθεί άπειρη ποικιλία δανείων και δεν νομίζω να μπορούμε να κάνουμε πλήρεις αντιστοιχίσεις. Tο τοκοχρεολυτικό δάνειο μου φαίνεται λογικό να αποδοθεί fully amortizing (ή amortized) loan. Το σκέτο χρεολυτικό, είτε σκέτο amortizing (ή amortized) loan είτε partially amortizing (ή amortized) loan. Η απόδοση του χρεολυτικού δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο σαφής, αλλά τι να κάνουμε. Δεν τολμάω να μιλήσω για principal-only loan, αφού δεν έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει το ζήτημα της πληρωμής τόκων και βαριέμαι να ψάξω :blush:.

Υ.Γ. Ωρέ λεξικράτορες, κάντε κάτι να μην κόβονται τα πόστια μόλις τους κάνω save changes. Tώρα αναγκάστηκα να αφαιρέσω εντελώς τα λίνκια, γιατί εξαντλείται η υπομονή μου.


----------



## Themis (May 22, 2013)

Χρήσιμα λίνκια του ως άνω: 1, 2, 3, 4


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2013)

Themis said:


> Υ.Γ. Ωρέ λεξικράτορες, κάντε κάτι να μην κόβονται τα πόστια μόλις τους κάνω save changes. Tώρα αναγκάστηκα να αφαιρέσω εντελώς τα λίνκια, γιατί εξαντλείται η υπομονή μου.


Επειδή το παθαίνουμε και κάποιοι άλλοι αυτό με τα λίνκια, και μέχρι κάποια στιγμή το αποδίδαμε στο Chrome, αλλά μου συνέβη και στο Firefox, έχω αναρωτηθεί μήπως είναι bug του vBulletin.


----------



## Themis (May 23, 2013)

Τελευταία το πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται πάρα πολύ συχνά. Όταν μάλιστα κάνω έντιτ σε δημοσιευμένο ποστ, είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι θα συμβεί. Χρησιμοποιώ Αλεπού.


----------

